#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "короткий метр"

## Содпа Т

Предлагаю,выкладывать в этой теме короткометражные кинофильмы,отрывки из полнометражных картин,которые Вас вдохновили или  вдохновляют.


More

Geri's Game AK

----------


## Падма Осел

Смешные человечки о недостатках самсары :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Ho Shim (23.01.2013), Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хорошо умер




P.S. Пара моментов: умирал от рака...

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

В аспекте истории про Ноаха и Потоп очень свежо




Мораль сей истории: даже если доктрина имеет основания, то надо обходиться без нее. Ходить по своим следам.

----------

Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------

Vladiimir (03.02.2013), Эделизи (05.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------

